# CQHAM.RU

## Rulya

.     .      ,  83 ,  -75  30 .      ( ).                  ,  -  ,           .     ,    9+20,   .      (+)    7- .      -    80 .  -  ,     ,      ,  !,  ,   9+10      (160,80,40 ),               5-10    .       ...

----------


## Rulya

> ,           .


  -  .        7 ,   30   , 83     30  ;  143   7 ...    19 ?  ?      DT700D ?

----------


## R0TA

,    ,  .     ,    .             , .    .

----------


## Vlad PATRIOT

> ,     -.


  -     80  - 9    ( ).    - ,   : ...  ..   , .   ;  75 ,  56 .

----------


## RN1NF

!  .   20-,  21,65 , ,   60-70 .,   0,25    ,  50 ,   MFJ-941E,  1,1-1,2.    ,   ....    -330,  ,   .
    -330,   . : -14,000 , -1,68; R=29 , =J-0.    , L  9-9,5 .   R1NA -   2 . .  .  ,  0 .     .       ,     . .....

----------


## VOVA080808

:Shocked:  ?
    ?
 80-     (       )         .
 40-             +       .
   -  12  .
    -  -  fd4 ...

----------


## UA9AU

,  !     ,   -   ,     ,      (   ).   , ,        -  !    -    .     80   ,   ,    !    -    ,   -30db .

----------


## al63

.

----------


## ua4dt

> 19 ?


  ,   ,    17-,   .  ,  1,9-2,1 .     ,   , - .
 ( )  12,   .
 .       ,         (   )  ,     .   ,      .
,  ,           .                .    80-   ,  40- , -  ,  .

----------


## UA6BBX

> !  .   20-,  21,65 , ,   60-70 .,   0,25    ,  50 ,   MFJ-941E,  1,1-1,2.    ,   ....    -330,  ,   .


   11, 2001., .68. -      .   .      .       .

----------


## VOVA080808

> ?


http://rf.atnn.ru/s5/an-102.html
http://www.google.ru/#sclient=psy-ab...w=1280&bih=827
         ,    .
    " " 
    -   .

----------


## ua4dt

> ,         9+20,      9 .  7-  2-3 ,  9+10+20,  160-  4-5 ,     (  ).


       ,           . ,  .  :Smile:

----------


## Rulya

> -75, 27.80.(),       8-12    .


 -              .             ?

----------


## ES1BA

> ...            ( ),..


 () ,     . ...




> . * 86 .   10-*  ...


     ,   80  14 . ,      *7-8*

----------


## Gena-lab

> .     ,    ,         9+20,      9 .  7-  2-3 ,  9+10+20,  160-  4-5 ,     (  ).


   -       ,    ,        600,     ,           ,   ,     (             ),      .       ,        ...       200  (1,6 ),   ,      3,9 - 4 .        ,         .     -, ,     -  ?    " " -  ,     ,    ,    3-4,    1 (),     .          160 ,   -    ,   ,      3-5     .       160   ,     ,    40,     .      ,       , ,       ,     .     .      40- R=1,7   ,     ,   4-  ""   .      ,   ,  .  .

*  6 ():*




> .      ,  .     ,       ,  .       .    ,      3650,     ,     . !,      75    ???                -,          ,      ,     ,     (    100 ),   ,      ..  ..        .


  ,      10   ,      .   .     -   ,  ,   ...

----------


## R6LA

> -              .


  ,         80.       ,         .. .




> .


 ,    ,       ( , , ,   ..),          TV...   ,  !          ?  :Smile:

----------


## Gena-lab

> Gena-lab,    ,  -       ,


, ,    29 .      -     . ,   ,     ,     ,     58-59,     59+++ .   80-,    ,        110.

----------


## al63

,   ,          .       ,      75-120   ,          80  ,       ,    .    ,  ,       75  (        ,  75  -    ,      ),   ,        ,       .      ,  .        ,  ,   40     ,        .       .

----------


## Gena-lab

> ,         .. .


   ?     ,    ,      .




> ,  !          ?


  ,   ""  ,     ,   ...

----------


## RN1NF

!  .   20-,  21,65 , ,   60-70 .,   0,25    ,  50 ,   MFJ-941E,  1,1-1,2.    ,   ....    -330,  ,   .
    -330,   . : -14,000 , -1,68; R=29 , =J-0.    , L  9-9,5 .   R1NA -   2 . .  .  ,  0 .     .       ,     . .....						   RN1NF;   23:24.

----------


## Gena-lab

> ,   .


     -  ..      ,    ,   .     ()   ()...        ,    .




> ,   .


     -  ..      ,    ,   .     ()   ()...        ,    . 



> ???


    ,   .                :!: ,      ...

----------


## Rulya

> -  ..      ,    ,   .


          , :   ,  9+10,    ,      .   NOTCH .     200   ,    30      30    +  83 .      : 5,7 .

----------


## Rulya

-75-4-11

----------


## RD9AF

> , :   ,  9+10,    ,      .   NOTCH .     200   ,    30      30    +  83 .      : 5,7 .


   40  18   45  20 ,    28- ,  2,5  -1,7 -12     .   18  -75-4-11(),   28-2,5,    - .

----------


## rv3daf

> -              .             ?


             100- ()     50  .       ,  8-10             BALUN       300-400 .

*  38 ():*




> ,  !          ?


    ,   !

----------


## R6LA

> ** ,   !


_  .._. ::::      ,   -    ,,,,      .     ,      . ,     ,,,,     ..     ,,,,  , ,  ,  ,  ,    .. (   ).       ,      ,,,,.  :Wink:

----------


## yl2gl

,      UPS -   .    .

----------


## VOVA080808

,   (  -  ).
   ,    ,         (      -     ,       .... )
   -   -    :Sad:

----------


## rv3daf

> 75


    ?   -      .




> 


        ,   ,     .  :Crazy:     1    :Razz:  :!:

----------


## R6LA

> ** !


**      In.V,     ,       Delta (86 )   1/2-3/4,  180-240  ()    50 .      12 , In.V  5-    -50,     () ,      1:5 (.)

----------


## R6LA

> 1


 * ,    * . **     ,    ...




> - ** .


_,           ?_  :::: **   ,   **  ?  :Crazy: 




> ?!


     ?  1,5            .  :Smile:

----------


## R6LA

> ,   ""  ,   .  ( ) 10  250?


     (  )     () .       20-.        .
*es1ba*,        ,      **   (*Rulya*) .  :Wink:

----------


## Neymeka

> * ,    * . **     ,    ...
> 
> 
> _,           ?_ **   ,   **  ? 
> 
> 
>     ?  1:5            .


 !  -                ,,  ,,          ,,    ,  ,        .           .        ,     !

----------


## rv3daf

> ,           ?     ,     ?


      .   .      ,      - .... .

----------


## rv3daf

> .      ?


      ,  . .   , ,        -       .

----------


## rv3daf

> 


      0.5  2 ....     .....

----------


## rv3daf

> 


      ,    .

----------


## R6LA

> 


   ,   .  :::: 




> , ,


    ,         ( ).

----------


## bort.56

> **      In.V,     , /////////////,      1:5 (.)


   "" RK9UC     1:1-  ,       1:5- ,  ...1,5-, 1:1,5-....

----------


## R6LA

> 1:5-


**,  (       ). :Wink:  *  1,5* !

----------

!     ?   - !  - ?  -  ?    -?

----------


## R6LA

> ,   
> **,  ,  . **





> *rv3daf* : #64 ...         .


   , 20-      ,,,, .. ,       ,,,,... ::::  ** ** ,     ,,,,       .  :Smile:  

*P.S.*      ,      5   .  :Wink:

----------


## Rulya

> ""?


  :Smile: 



> "!!!".
> , ,  ,  ?


      !




> ,    .


 -   ...    ???




> Rulya,             (, , , )  ..


      .




> 


   ...




> -     -?  ,      80-  ?


  ,         .




> ! ""!


      ?              ???              .




> !    ?  - !  - ?  - ?    -?


           .

----------


## VOVA080808

> ,         .


-   .

----------


## UA6BBX

> ,   ,  ,  .    .


   ?    ,     ,          .             .    ,          .    .   ,    .      .

----------

*K2PAL* lex!     .  .        :"  ".

----------


## UA9AU

11    ?

----------


## Mildi

> ,   ""  ,   .  ( ) 10  250?


 1,5     50  75      4%  4% (0,04)  ,      .

*  12 ():*

*Rulya*,        .                3-4 .                ,     2-3  ,           .*

----------


## ES1BA

> 1,5     50  75      4%  4% (0,04)  ,      .


 :

*




 RX6MU


...      1:5 (.)


*

----------


## R6LA

> .    ,      .


    ,       ,    ,       QTH     ,        .        QTH,          .  :Smile:

----------


## R6LA

> :


*es1ba*, *   ?*  ,   !!!

----------


## Mildi

> :


        .  1:5         1,5,    .

----------


## UN7CEF

40 . :Sad:      ,   ,        +20 .            ,    ,    ,     ,    .   ,    59  ,    ,      .
    6,7 ,   75,  2.0,   .         3%  .     10 ,    2.5 ,    10.4         . ( ).  :Embarassed:       20  2000. QTH    ,   .    1:2, ,  . :Rolling Eyes: 
  ,    ,     ,         .,      ,     .
,     2-3       ,       .     ,   . ,      ,    Tecsun PL-600.     ,  ,     . ( ,   ).
         , (  ,   \),      .        ,    .   ,  IMHO.

----------


## ES1BA

> ...


 , ,   ""



> ...    4%  4% (0,04)  ,    ...


     ...

----------


## RD9AF

102520  F 6,8 R-112

----------


## Rulya

.    -15  -       : 1)    ( )  5  (83),       -  60- .     . 2)       98 ,  - 98,9 , ..   0,9  (30).          (   ),        8  ( ),          ,   !, ,   ,    30 ,    ,       . 3)       25  20, . .  :  40-         ,  80-   -       9+10,  160-         2-3. 4) .     ,     ,    0,5 ,          .   ,     ...

----------


## UA9AU

,-   -  160  80 !    2 , - .

----------


## UA9AU

-  ?  ,    , !

----------


## Rulya

> -  ?  ,    , !


   !    ??? http://srkl.at.ua/publ/antenny_i_vsp...azuka/3-1-0-26

----------


## Rulya

> -!      -3,2  85   !


  .       43101 (   -  ).      6 ,       0,9-1 ,    -     5 .

----------


## Rulya

> -


     .

----------


## Rulya

> - ?     -  ,    "  ".


      ,       .          ,   ,     .

----------

,    ,       ,                 ? 



> ,         .


     ?       ?



> -15  -


   .          .    .   .      !!  !!!  - ,    !!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!
   ,   ?    ?  ?   20? ,   ?   ? 



> : 1)  , 2)  .


      : !!  !!!  - ,    !!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!
 : 
1.   .
2.  .  ,  ,     . ..  ,       -  .    .     ,   .
3.  ,     ,      .

----------


## Rulya

.          .        75    75    ?           ?     ,         .     ,      ,              .    ,   ,     .  .

----------

> ,         .


 ?



> ,      ,              .


 !!!     ?



> 75    75    ?           ?


 !        ,   ...  ...

----------


## Mildi

> 25  20, . .


    600()  ,   2000()      20              .
          .

----------


## DL7YAD Alex

> 75    75    ?


, ,       .   ,  ?        .  ,         QTH    . 
 ,     -  .
     ,    ,   "  " .
   .

73!

----------

,      .       ,        -.    .

----------


## UA6LGO

-   ,  ()  ?

----------


## rv3daf

> : 1)  ,


  ,   .  1    ,      .    .   ,    . ,    :      ?

----------


## RV4LX

> ,   ,     .


        ""?

----------


## Rulya

> ""?


   ,   ,    .



> -3   500-700 ,


  15   ,             .

----------


## Rulya

> ?    ?


     22 000,   5 ,    .      .

----------


## Rulya

> -


    ...

----------


## Rulya

> ?       ?


  ,     5   83- .

----------


## Rulya

2,5?

----------


## UA6BBX

> -  ,     ,      ,  !,  , .


 ,    .       .  .     .   ?

----------


## VOVA080808

> 2,5?


   -     ,     ,     ,          :Crazy:  !
     -    .

----------


## Gena-lab

,  .       ,       , 20-30   0,5-1,0     20-30 ,     1 .     5-7   "" ,  ()   . ...   .    ! ,  ,   ,    ,      .      -       ,        100-300 ,      (    200 ),    ,     ,       .     18-20  311,   . -    ,    ,   .      , , ,   ,         20-30   -2        .      -  ,  ,      .

*  26 ():*




> ,         .


         -    ""       ,       ,        ,        1-2 ,        .     ,    ,        ( -  ),    ,    ,       .       2- ,     .        -              ,              (75  50   )  13,5 .       , .   . ,  .   ,      .      ,       .          80-...    , 40-    .            ,        75-4-11 (.    0,7)   ....       ,  ""        .     -,       ,        :!: ,    ,   -      ,  .  .

.. ,        ,    19,5          ,     ,          .     ,    . ,  ....              ,    ,     .   ,    ,   .         ,    .    20  3-   ,  600-1000-2000,      " "      .

----------


## UC8U

*Rulya*,       ,      .         -          , ..          -   .             ,    .     .        . .           .       !              :Smile: ,     ,      .  
       1000   .     0,4.  80.

----------


## RD9AF

*Rulya*,
.73

----------


## Gena-lab

> ,    ,         ,      .      ,    ,         .   ,         ,     ,      .


  ,   -    ,   .        .  ,      ,  ,        .     ,   ...  ""   ,  -...        -    ,      ,    ,    ...     ,     ...   . 
.             ( -   ,          :Smile: ),          40-  57   59+20,  80-    .  :Sad:

----------

-  !  -     .

----------


## Rulya

> -  !  -     .


  :Smile: .



> ,      ...


    ,    ,         .   DZZ      ,     .




> MMANA .  ,      . .   !


      ?




> -    ""


 ,          ., .  -   ,             .     .

----------


## Gena-lab

[QUOTE=Rulya;608014]



> Gena-lab  
>          -    ""       ...
> ......,          ., .  -   ,             .     .


       ! ,    -          :Sad:      ,      ,     ...  ...?

*  15 ():*





> ,   40,  60,      80-  40-.   ,        ,  ,         .  -  7-8 .


    , RV3DAF   ,  ,    ,    .          .         .       -    :
1)   -,    ,         
2)     .. ,    ,        ...
3)     ...                     15-20  ,     ,            ,    ... 
,    ,   .  .

----------


## RV3MP

....  , , , ...
"  "!
()      !   ""   ,    ,      ""...   ""!
    !
!

----------


## Walkman

""))  ))
,   -   http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=9356&
   !)) -  .    ,  ,  ,  .      MFJ, AA  ..
  , ""    ,  -  MFJ   " " .    MFJ-249, MFJ-269  -330.       -.
   : 50  75 -   .   -  .   -    .  "" 75  -  ,   ,  , ,   110 ,   "". 75      1,5. (       -     ,  ,   "") 
      . ,      ,  10%   .  ,   27,8  -   - .  ,   )     ( )    0,66-0,67 (50   0,66, 75- 0,67 -   "",    ),  0,71-0,72,   0,78-0,82.
  ,   ))))     .     -  ,        2-3% ,  "", , ,  4%   .
  ...  .                 7-10 .     .            .   15  20  "".)
     (   ,     ),       .
   ,   .

----------


## RZ6FE

> ....  , , , ...
> "  "!
> *()      !*   ""   ,    ,      ""...   ""!
>     !
> !





> (   ,     ),  ** .





> *      ()  LED ,   * .     ,     ...


    ...   ,    -    .  :Smile:

----------


## RZ6FE

> .      .


   :



> **  ,     ...


  ,         (!!!),           ...

----------


## RV3MP

> ,     .      .        ,         .


(   ""  )   ""  (  Delta 80)!,    ,      10...100   / ,...    5,9+15..20dB,  LPD PMR    "".
   1  500. " "! ""!
    ,   ( "" 5,9+30 :Smile: )    PSK(      ).
 ,   .   (  3,5  )!   !
   " "( ),   .
   ...   , .... !

----------


## RV3AR

() -  ;       ,         -     160 ,   40-80      .  - -   ,      ,        ,      . ,     .

----------


## RV3MP

> () -  ;       ,         -     160 ,   40-80


 !
    ,""     ,   ?   ,        !        "" ,      (    )   !

----------


## UN8GEQ

,   ,           - ,    - .   - - .    -,     7.100  -     - .... (     :Wink: )  5.9 + 20...

----------

"  " !

----------


## RV3MP

(  )  : 
 " "(,  ...) ""  ?
  ! "","  "    ...    !  !  !   - !
   !     ""  ,  ...   :Smile: .
 ! .

----------


## bort.56

> ?


,  ()   :Razz:   ...

----------


## RV3MP

> ?   ...


  ,        !



> ,    ,  .     ,    .


     3-5    ,   ?!



> !    - .   !  ""-  .


  ""   ?  INV V +100!



> ,            ,     IV.


  ""?????



> . V  , !        !





> ...          3-4 . ...       ...  2-3  ...       .


        ?



> ...





> , ""    ,  -  MFJ   " " .    MFJ-249, MFJ-269  -330.       -.


        ?
   .  "".    -. . ""   (  ).
.
       ..

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 





> ?


     ...
   ,    ,  .

----------


## rw4hfn

> ..


  .       7,   50 .       .     .  ,    ,    1:9,        . ,   . "" .  :Smile:   , ,     ,      ,     ,    .    ,   .    ,  .  -     .

----------


## rw4hfn

.      (,   ) .   :http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post580801.

----------


## rw4hfn

-   .     ,      ,      .

----------


## VOVA080808

> -   .


   ...
     -   



> MMANA   ,   (  )


 -              ...

----------


## RZ6FE

: http://forum.qrz.ru/thread33658-5.html

----------

UR7IF

----------


## Rulya

> ,         ?    ,    ,     ?


      ,    .       7-  1 ,           .   ,   ,      40 ,    ,   ,   ,    3-5,  US0US     5-9+10 ! ,           .         .




> - -   ,      ,


      , ,   .      80-?        ...




> -,     7.100  -     - ....


   ,       .

*  7 ():*




> ?


  .  40-   ,   ...

*  12 ():*




> ,      ?


 ...  500   ,   200 ,   , ,    100 .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> 84     3 ,  - 0.1 !


 



>

----------


## Victor US0IZ

!




73!

----------


## UA6BBX

> ,   , ,       ,    -     -  0.15 ,        ,       ,     !    -  -   !


           ,   ,       ,     .

----------


## Rulya

> (    )


     ,    1200 . -  ,    40-,    1 .

----------


## Rulya

> UN8PA


   ,         :Smile:

----------


## UA9AU

> ,    1200 . -  ,    40-,    1 .


 40-     !    ?

----------


## 1

> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 73! 110579


       .     ,    .     UA9XG.     14.156.800  10:00

----------


## UA9AU

> *     * * * * 3520* * * ** *   * *** ** * -*  ** * * 3670 *    *     * *  73 de OM6SK Jaro*


,  ?

----------


## UN8PA

> ,


http://./radio/deltaloop.php http://www.ruqrz.com/?p=5198 http://www.ruqrz.com/?p=5091 http://www.ruqrz.com/?p=4450 http://ra4foc.narod.ru/hf/antena/W5G...d_antenna.html

----------


## ut2xb

.           UR5XCA   .   11 .       600 .  .    1-48  .      .   .  4-     5\9+   .          .      .

----------


## ut2xb

.     .  2 75.  ut5xv .

----------


## UN8PA

> !  !       !


      .

1)*   2/89 .  (UA3QA).  (UW3QR) .*  .  
         158 ,     .         75 .         (    )  .      2-3    .      ,    .      ( 1208020)   50-2  10  (    ) .            15           1 '.      ,   - .          . 
2) *   10/2002 
., RA4CHU.   ''''*  
       -  3,5  30 .     ,       .  ,  ,       (75-   ).   ()   42 ,        ,       84 .       ""     .  ,     ,       "".

     ,          QTH    .

----------


## UN8PA

> ,  -      .


   .

  QTH        http://ra4foc.narod.ru/hf/antena/mul...elta_loop.html         .       3550 ,    80    .        .         .

----------


## UN8PA

> . [B]   10/2002 .
> 
>    10\2002. !
> 
> *  12 ():*
> 
> 
>   -  -600 .   . http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=513
>     !


    .

      ,   .    2       ,         160 .    30-50   .

----------

RA9CLV

----------


## OM6SK

,         
  ,         1030   
  ,               
 QSO        


73 de OM6SK
Jaro

     ......

----------


## ut3rz

*Rulya*,       ,    ,         .   100%  .    ,  1,01,     ,     2,5-3     30     ( 20   ).  ,       -   .            ?    ,    . 
  -     ,     - " ".

----------


## George1

> !              5         20  20.      20  ,     ,        ,    : 3550-1,12; 3600-1,06; 3650-1,36; 7000-1,18; 7050-1,35; 7100-1,56. P.S. -  ...              0,6     3600 .


   :      ?   ?    80    ""  10-11 .        .    , -   ,   ,  -       . -     ,         -.

----------

R0TA, RM9U

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ,   ,   ,  ,  .


  -140 (  + )        240 ,      211 .
  .     .         .

   ,   80  ,  ,    
    -.
         .
   ,    .




> ,   " " , -.


 80  .
       ,     -          .
  80    - ,        .
  80            ,  .
    +    .

----------


## R9MW

.     .

----------


## 2009

> ,   ,  ,  .


  ,     ...   !

----------


## RU0ANX

,     ,   .
  MFJ1026 (  ).       ,      .
 - ,      S9   ,   (  1026    9500 ).

----------


## RV3MP

> ,   ,      ,   .     "". -  ?


  ,     .
,    R 100   jX =0,    1:2(   ),     50 .
 .
,    ,   ,   ...     ...    R 50  jX 0    , " ",    .
  ,    .

----------


## RV3MP

> ,   ,   ,  ...


    .
  ,     (  ),      0.99 :Super: ,   .
 , * 80*, ,   *2 . !*    ... ? :Sad: 
 QQ  20...      .
 :Smile: ,    ,   20   80 ""  ...

----------

ivan gea

----------


## UA8U

> !         ,   ,   ,   ,      Z=50-J0.    ,  "  ",         .


   -       ,     "    ".        .   "  ".

----------

RM9U

----------


## RX9CDR

> ?? . .  ""  ""....


  :Super:  

,      (   ).            ::::   ,         ( 15 ).   ,      . 




> ..   ,   (  )


    !         !  ::::

----------

ivan gea

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> .
>    "  ".


...         .  :::: 

          QSO   14320 .
   ,      ,     1  +  A4S      .
          -     ,  , ..         320       . 

      !
      ...,  ".....  .",               .
:   ,   ,        ,     ,    .

----------


## RO5D

> QSO   14320 .
>    ,      ,     1  +  A4S      .
>           -     ,  , ..         320


 !
            .




> ...,  ".....  .",               .


    4S           .

    6  1000 .

    .
   "  ".
  .

----------


## UA8U

> :   ,   ,        ,     ,    .


 ,       QSO       . VSWR 1.5:1 Bandwidth (KHz) 20M-350, 15M-450, 10M-1500.

*  31 ():*

  QRZ.RU  /   :"YAGI       7-8 ".            .   :"      ?"

----------


## RO5D

> 3 .   20    2-   1500!    -  1.2!


 4    .
     .
       .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

.
   QSO.
  .



> ...         . 
> 
>           QSO   14320 .
>    ,      ,     1  +  A4S      .
>           -     ,  , ..         320       . 
> 
>       !
>       ...,  ".....  .",               .





> .  , F/B, F/S -      .


        .

----------


## UA8U

()     :Razz:      ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> 4S           .


,     ,    .
   .    .




> .
>   -    .


      .
       .
     ,   20-        .




> 4    .
>      .


  .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> 3 .   20    2-   1500!    -  1.2!


  ?  :::: 

         ,   ,   ,      .
   ,     , 
      ,   .

----------


## Alex 1

> .  , F/B, F/S -      .


  ,     !        ,     .       !!!

----------


## RO5D

> ,


     ....

----------


## RO5D

> DX-? ,       (YAGI,QUAD)      .  ?


    .
        .
           DX.

----------


## RO5D

> ,   .
>    ,      :


,   .

 ,    ,     .
      .

----------


## RO5D

> 


  ,         .
4       .
      4   .
          .

----------


## UA8U

> ,        , -     50 .


 ,    .     -,     . -.

----------


## Alex 1

> "" -    . .


    ?         -110 . :Wink:     ,    2000  .       ,        2000 ,  3000   .

----------


## Alex 1

> ,       (YAGI,QUAD)      .  ?


    !     ,    ,       ,     .     . :Wink: 




> ,   .


      ,   ,  710 , 715 , 520 ,  540( ) ,  ,   !!!     152  .

----------


## RO5D

> A4S,   4


     .
   .
    4?




> 


  !

----------


## RO5D

> ,     ( ?)


, ,   .
    "    -140          ".
     ,    "".

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ,    .     -,     . -.


     .    .  .
 1   (  -   50-)     =5-7.
  .      .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> .
>    .


  .   ,    .
 -     .

----------


## 240

> GP  .        .  ,        +/- 200     1,5 -     ,       .


  ,   . :Sad:  ,   14,   ,      ,         .        .        .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> =5-7       ......
> 
>       .


   ,         +     -          .

 ,    50  -        ,     ,      50 .
      ,     .

 ,           -    Inverted Vee 80-     40 , ,     ,    Inverted Vee 80-    40-          *4000* .
   50  75 . 
 4000  50 (75).      -  .
-  .

          , ..           ,
  ,          50      . ..   ()    ,     .

     ,  ,    -           .
,       .

----------

Gena-lab, ROMAS-LY3CU, UA6AMF

----------


## RO5D

> ,     ( ?).


   .
      .

    .

----------


## RO5D

> ,   ,  710 , 715 , 520 ,  540( ) ,  ,   !!!     152


   .
       .

----------


## VINT

> ... ()     -110 (?).    ,    2000  .       ,  ,      2000 ,  3000   .


           .   ""            .  40     "" -   6 ( 8 ? -     )      ( ),      QRP  :Smile:         .

----------

ew1mm Gary

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ,           .     .   20 .    -       .. .     (  ),  ""  80   .     ..


  ,       -?
"",       ( =1,2-1,5)  100-120 !!!
      .

  ""      ,           +       .
     ,      .
    ,  ,        .

 ,      ,    ,         ,        .

,            .
      2   . 
      .

  1-   14    ,      ,
     5-  ,   .
      ,  1,1.
   1-   ,      350 - 400 .
         1,1   .
      .

----------


## Alex 1

> .


  ,   ? :Crazy:      ,   " " !      ,    :Super:  .



> -  .


   !    ,     ,         "" .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> >10   /  -11.
> 
> "....    -11     
> ... .....4,025,6 ,     ... ≥ 0,3....."
> 
>  .


 ,    .



 ,   .
*A Horizontal Loop for 80-Meter DX.*

----------


## UA8U

> ,   ?


              .      (.  ).

----------


## RX9CDR

> ?     14.320?


,    ?  ,     ,    ,    ! 
 ,       .          " ",    14.320    .        .    .

----------


## RU0ANX

> ,   ,    , " - ".


   .      .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> .
>    ,  ,   ,   4.
>         "".


 ,   .
    -    .

    ? 
     ,  ,  ,   .
   .
    :
"               ." 
 .  :::: 
      A4S.
   ? 
       - ?

  ( ).
  ,    -     .
   , ..    ,      .

      , 
       ,  , 
          .



> *         ,   ,   ,      .
> *.



   .       ?


    :



> ,    ,     .



     ,    .




> ,    "".



           .
     .




> ,   .


    ,   . 
  ,   -  ?  :::: 
   "".  -    .




> .
> 4     .
>      .


   ,     ,    .  :::: 




> 4 , 
>      .


  .
   ,  1- ,  
   350 - 400 .
 .  .

----------


## RO5D

> ?


    ,       4.

      .
      ....
 ,     .

     ?
    ,     ?




> RUS.YAGI


 ,     .

      ?

----------


## UA8U

, .

----------


## UA8U

20. 14.157.00

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> 20. 14.157.00


  .
    -   .
       ,     .
  ,    .
73!

*  5 ():*




> !
>     !


    .
       -  ,     ,     -  . 
  .  ,  .
       .
     ,      .

----------


## ROMAS-LY3CU

> 20. 14.157.00


  5,9+5db,,    ,        ::::

----------


## ROMAS-LY3CU

> ,  . - ?


     ,,,-,,,-.

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ,         ,      .       20-30,   .      .


        . 
       .
             .
   ,  QSOs,      DX,        5-9  73. :::: 
          -  . 
   ,      , 
          .
          .
  ,    ,        .
 - .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ,  "".     ,      ().  (       )   ?       , ?               ,   .  .


   ,      - ""     .
 ,    , ,     .
 ,     ,     .

       ,          .
   ,     .
      .
   1-9-0,        .
   . 
   ,       .     . 
,     ,   -      -  ,      , 
              .
   ,    .
     .

 .
  ,  N4PC Paul.
   ,   .
 90-           .
  .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> -- - -.  .  .,  .    .          .               "...".
> 
>     ,     .


         ?

     (      1, 1991.).
     .
    ,         160, 80  40 .
,      ,     .
      40-       .
   -     ,     .

----------

DL8SP,

----------


## UA8U

?  160  80  ,  40 .      ( ). 80  ,       . 160     . .      . .       .   .

----------


## UA8U

> ,    80  ,   ,    80...10  ?  84  ""  3,5 ,   84     80....10  ?    ?


    80     10-15-20-40.     .?   84        80...10.

----------


## Neymeka

,,,,   15. 4  3,5  83,5    3,5  -75 (27,75)          (15)    FT-890    ( 16,5  150 )            ,  80

----------


## UA8U

> FT-890


    : Impedance Range 16-150 .

----------


## UA8U

,             LW.   ,   ,     .        84.   ?            ..

----------

Neymeka

----------


## Neymeka

*RZ9UI*,        ,,..

----------


## Alex 1

> 15+5+5.


    ?

----------

Neymeka

----------


## RO5D

> 80   .    .


 .
    .

----------

bort.56

----------


## R4AAD

> 150      .         220


     150      75  ?        ,  ,      ()   ...

----------


## ua4abw

. ,        3,6 .   18      , .           86                  2  35   15    ?     .       ,          ?      ?   0,25    .  - .

----------

ua4abw

----------

> 100       FT1000mp.


   ,  ,  .    ,   -,     ? :Smile:

----------

ua4abw

----------


## R6CW_Alex

> ,,,,   15. 4  3,5  83,5    3,5  -75 (27,75)          (15)    FT-890    ( 16,5  150 )            ,  80


        1:3,            16-150 .          50   .            50  75 ,   .         ,..    ,  . (     )              .

*  13 ():*




> 80   .    . 15+5+5.       .


    80 40 .    .        .    40     ,  .       10-   ,     . ,   80   ,    ,    .        .    80     .     .       100-150 . ,  ,  ,     80- 3500-3750.      -330  .   .      -      :-)

*  11 ():*




> ,  ,  .    ,   -,     ?


   :-)  40- ,  10-,         100   ,  HA, LZ,     E5, 3D2.     ,   160 ... :-).

----------

ua4abw

----------


## R6CW_Alex

> . ,        3,6 .   18      , .           86                  2  35   15    ?     .       ,          ?      ?   0,25    .  - .


 ,       .   80 .   .    ,       30, 60  90 .       20 .    ,         .        ,  .     1  1.5 .          .      ,  90-95.      10.       ,     30       .      ,      ,          20 .       3-4  .      80    qrp-  1   80     ARRL     ,            :Sad:

----------

ua4abw

----------


## R6CW_Alex

> .         .      18.       7 .    2   30, 2   40,.     .       2   80.          , ..  15 .      ,      (       ).           40      .    ,       ,  .     -  .    .    .       13,5    ,   - .      2   ,      .    ,  ,     ,     .      ,       34.         .              .


      80-   ,   11  .    .     2-3  .    .     :-)       40.      :-).   .         30  40.     ,     :-)

----------

ua4abw

----------

ua4abw

----------


## ua4abw

!         !         .       .           .    ?        GP        ,        .

----------

ua4abw

----------


## UN8PA

> 100 ,    75    1/4wl


    50     1  4,     .

    .

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU, ua4abw

----------


## ua4abw

*RZ6MX*       .        (GP)  80 .   .      ?

----------


## powerman

40 .   14-4-4 ,    45 ,        7100. ,     .    ,  .  .         50 ,    ?

----------

powerman

----------


## powerman

.    13-14 ,      ...  .   :   ,       ,   .          .   ,         ?            ?

----------


## Gena-lab

> .    13-14 ,      ...  .   :   ,       ,   .          .   ,         ?            ?


 " "    .     ,   "" ,  7,55  ,         (   ), .       ,    .        +\- 70    ,       ,        "".           ,    ,      ,        ,            ,   ,       .   ,     ,      14 ,  ,     20-     .            ""    ,   .   .

*  10 ():*




> 6,87  7,66   ,     (-)


,  . 
 6,8  6,9   "" ,   " "
 6,9  7,25    "" .
 7,25  7,65   "" .
 7,65  7,7   "" .
  330,   ,           .         ""....         .

----------


## Gena-lab

> , 80  14 .


 80    .    14    .    ,    . 40-       ,    ,   20-   ,    ,    ""   .       .       ,      ,    40-  "  ",  20-     ,       .      . :Sad:  ,            .     ""  "" ,    ,   ,      1/4 , .  112 .
..        ,          8 ,    , .     ,     20     2 ,      50 ,    .   ,     .

----------


## RN6L

*ua4abw*, ,    ,       .      MMANA     .    ,    .      ...  :Smile:         ,      0.2.  ,    .   3.55    1500, 3.65 - 910, 3.75 - 620,

----------


## bort.56

> .      -mail .       -  .


    ... :Razz: -, ,  64. . .  -    .  ,   30.       80     ?   ,    ? 10.- , . .  - .-  . - , .  .   =450,  268 . , ?   -- , .  . . 80 .     - , .    -....

----------

Gena-lab

----------


## RN6L

64 80-        ...       ,      2wl,  . Bi-square   .

*  40 ():*

   .  ,    .   .   50   -         75- .   ""    ,   50    .    .

----------


## RO5D

> -, , 64.


       .
 -  .
    1-1,5  .
     .

----------


## RN6L

.     . ,         .

----------


## RN6L

75-  ?    :   .



> 40  ?


  ,       ,    ?  :Smile:

----------


## RN6L

> ,    , ,  ..   ? ?


     ,       .   



> 40


    40   ,     .       .

----------


## RA6ANR

> А чем 75-омный не устраивает? Есть одна хорошая поговорка: Лучшее враг хорошего.
> 
> Если уже запитал, так может не спрашивать как будет работать, а послушать и попередавать?


Запитал,работае  т,по сравнению с запиткой в четверть волны от вершины кабелем-в угол тише(симметричн  ым кабелем).цель-хочется чтоб можно было на эту антенну на других диапазонах работать.

----------


## RA6ANR

> Сергей, так и я о нем, на ВЧ связь с ним только  с мощей хорошей.
> 
> Вопрос в том что значит тише. Если тише вообще, то значит потери в кабеле больше и следовательно стало хуже. Если стало меньше помех, т.е. улучшилось соотношение сигнал/шум, то в тему прошла замена. А работа антенны на других диапазонах мало зависит от кабеля, в основном от самой антенны. Я бегло посмотрел в ММАН-е на 21 и 28 сильно вверх излучает. На 20 еще терпимо. Ну а на 40 все хорошо.


Тише в смысле шума меньше.когда рк75 питал-днем шум был 9баллов,с такой запиткой около 6.сейчас не дома,но в обед,после переделки-легко с Липецком сработал,получи  л рапорт 9баллов,мощность 10вт.нужно вечером послушать.и интересно,на 80 хоть как то будет работать?

----------


## RA6ANR

> Спасибо, Василь, я не об этом... До хрена вот таких "молдодцев, , которые не хотят, или боятся, сходить в Р.К. Им проще тут написАть...


Дело в том,что Р.К."нихрена" нет .с чего такое возмущение,попр  още реагировать никак?

----------


## RA6ANR

> Ну никак,не правда. Ведь есть же у Вас соседний радиоклуб, ну, хотя бы, соседние радиолюбители?О  ни поддержут, точно. А ежели нет-огласите здесь их позывные...


Есть радиолюбители,н  е в этом дело.форум для того и существует,чтоб была возможность узнать мнение бОльшего количества людей.я не понимаю,что я такого написал то?антенну такую уже делал,просто эксперементирую  .с моделировщиком еще не разобрался,вот и написал.

----------


## R6CW_Alex

> .       18 ,      7 .   2    30, 2   40.            80,  2        .     .            .      30, 40.       40.      ,        9   75.            34.            .      ,    ,               .


, .        -       ..    .    ,          .    2   80   .    .   .   .           .     .           .     .  .        2  ,   .           .

*  30 ():*

  ?  ?

----------

ua4abw

----------


## R6CW_Alex

2   40   .    .   ,    90 .      7 .      .        ,    .    212-495,  140 .   " " :-)        -1-48.    ""   7200,     7050.  .   ,      2! .    .     .     6800 .       7050. ..,    .  ,     , .   .      , ..       -  :Sad:  .       .     ,         .
  ,   80-  .     2    40     20.       5/8  20 .     80/160   RZ6AU  160. .

----------

ua4abw

----------


## George1

*ua4abw*, ,
    ...
       .     .        : 1.     . 2.     . -   Ѩ!




> .


 . 1.      ,     (       ). 2.     ,  ,  ,      . 3.    ,         (      ),     7200 ?  ,    ,   -     . ,  ,          , ,  ,      -   .   ,     . ,     -  .   .        . 
      0,165 .  -       (+180 ).        ,         .    ,     .  , , ,   .
 .   ,       .  ,    .       ,  ,         .   ,        .      :     ,    . 
 ,    . ,  :           .      -     ,   .    .
 . .

----------

ua4abw

----------


## RN6L

*ua4abw*, ,            (9)           ?      50/50.
      ,     RN6BN,          160,     ,     22 .

----------


## George1

*ua4abw*,
       beam  (2   el):   2      , ,        ...     ,         (       ), , ,  20- .   ,       .    ,     ,      ,    ,  ,   ,   ,    .
*R6CW_Alex*:    2 ,        .       ,     /   .   ,       1 , ,      ,     - ,  ,   -    .     ,     .    ,  , .    2   (),      ,         2- ,    .
    ,    ...

----------

ua4abw

----------

ua4abw

----------


## DL7YAD Alex

> ?     - .


 , !  ,    ,    ,   .      ,   .      . ,  ,          ( )     ..  .      (   ,   -). ,   -     , ,     .          . ,   -  ...

73!

----------

ua4abw

----------


## ua4abw

.    .   .       ?    ,      .  .          ?     ?  ?        ?

----------

ua4abw

----------


## UA9OC

> .   .       ?


   .   ,     ,     ,     .     -       -    .
      ,    ,        -    - -  ** .  .     .  .  -     -  ,  -  .       . 
           .   -    ,    .     UA9O    -   ,     ,      .        ,     , ,   .
    .   **  (      ,    ).     **    .   9 .  (   - ,     )   4  -    ,  -  ,  -   ,  -     ,  -   .       ,    ,       -  "" .   .       .           (   )       .  ,    .   -  . .  . 
  MMANA ,       .        ,           (    ,     ),     .   *   ,* ""  . ,   75- .   ""      ,     ,     .  ,           (    ""   ) ,    MMANA, ,         -  ,  .         -      ,   ""      ,    .       IV  20,   40  ,    . -    MMANA .     , 5  , 12  -,     GP -      .
.

----------

ua4abw

----------

ua4abw

----------


## 240

*ua4abw*,  ?

----------


## 240

> ?


           ?

----------


## RN6L

> .     (      ,    ).         .   9 .  (   - ,     )   4  -    ,  -  ,  -   ,  -     ,  -   .       ,    ,       -  "" .   .       .           (   )       .  ,    .   -  . .  .


     RN6BN.      .     .         .    .                 .      ,       .
  . ,        .         80-.  40-  .         40-   .      80  ,   80     .

----------

ua4abw

----------

ua4abw

----------


## HAZ

> ""     7180 ,     ,  ""  " " -  7060.


 ""  ( , )   6800 .

----------

ua4abw

----------

ua4abw

----------


## George1

*UA9OC*, *HAZ*, .    maa,   .       (   ).  , ,  ,  ... -    .

----------

ua4abw

----------


## ua4abw

, 2    .  2    (   12 )    -      .   UA9OC  .

----------

ut7du

----------


## DL7YAD Alex

> ...


   ,   .    ,  ,        .    -   .    FT5ZM,    ,  .     ?    ...,

----------


## 240

-     .

----------


## RN6L

> ,   40         ?


       .          F/B  ,        .   ,    -      F/B      .
  30          .   30  ,   .    ,   ,          . 
       .        ,  15.       .      HB9CV.    ,    ,      .      .        ,         .

----------


## RN6L

> ,        ?     ? -  .


  ,        .     .   : http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-30.htm         ,       .           .    13.          18.  ""   10. ..          3  4.    ""     ,       ,      .
         .    ,       F/B  .        .           .    8          . ..   8   4 ,     .         5   8 ,      ,    .                 ,      ,   CW/SSB.   40-     .
      HB9CV   15    ,  .      HB9CV      .       ,     .   ,     ,  .      ,    ,    .       .
  .              , ..  4 .          .

----------


## RN6L

> , ,   3030.


    3030,      ,     30    .       160  80 ,    80    .



> -


 - .         ,    ...

----------


## RA3WSI

!!!
    ,   .
   40   . .   12  .   59+10.
   .
            1:4   . 50-7-11.
   ,        .
       ,   ,
    ?
   ,      40/20.  ))

----------


## RA3WSI

.
  40m.maa

----------


## rw4hfn

> .   40m.maa


 ,       40,   20,      40  20.   - 7,05  14,15   =850   ,  .
     ,    15   . !

----------

RA3WSI

----------


## RA3WSI

!
  ,      -      85?

----------

rw4hfn

----------


## UR5ZQV

*1986*, 


> (    )  ,  R     ?


     ,   ( TLDetails,   RFSim).

----------

1986

----------

RL1L

----------


## RL1L

*RA3WSI*,
    .       20         ,    4:1.       ,        .   .

----------

RA3WSI

----------


## 3

*RL1L*,       ?
   86  (    )           ?

----------

RA3WSI

----------


## us4el

*1986*,........         (d ),     ,       (L ).....-:  " L"    200 .-d*2,442.......250-d*4,078......300-d*6,132....350....d*  3,267....400...d*14,  034....450...d*21,24  2....500...d*32,528.  .....550...d*48,926.  ....600-d*74,209.....650...d  *12,566... :Cool:

----------

1986

----------


## us4el

*RN3KV*,..... "",,  ---.   ,     ,   -.   ---  . .   .
   ,  ,      ..( ) ,.13....(   ).... :Cool:

----------


## us4el

*........RN3KV*,....    - .      -  . , "" :--  ( ,)   ,  ""   9+...     .....  ...! :Cool:

----------


## rw4hfn

> ,    15


. https://forum.qrz.ru/375-avtorskie-a...ml#post1722083

----------

RA3WSI

----------


## RA3WSI

!
  FT140-77
  35.55
  23.
 2000.
      1:4?
     ?
        40.20.
    !

----------

RA3WSI

----------


## RA3WSI

1    .
        . :Smile: 
    .

----------

RA3WSI

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RA3WSI*, 
1.    40, 20  - 23 ,   100   ( -  ,   ..).      100  .
2.       =10.
:    ,       200 ?

----------


## us4el

*3*,........, ""       . -300-500     "",         .   ....   ,    ...! :Cool:

----------


## NiKholya

> :   6  ...


   ""   "". :Razz: 
,   .

----------


## RL1L

> ...
> 
>   50      ? 
> 
> :   6  ...


     ,      200-  ""    :    50-    =1.5 65   32   40  20  ,   200-  =1.5 361   381   40  20      ,       50- .

----------


## UN8GEQ

> ""    .


 ,        .
.   .      1 ,  -   ,   ,  30    40 .     - !  4 ,  -   "",  -  .  -   - .
    "-", "-",  .
     ,   .      !   !       110 ,   -  90 .
  .     ,   ,   61-      .  -    .  . 300 , 600 , "", .   ,   ,   .
  100        ,   .

    ,    ,   .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------

us4el

----------


## RL1L

*us4el*,
     ?
    80     100-120   ,      ,   ,       ,   .  40         300  (   , ,   ..)    ,    ,   .    ,    1:2,     (  ,   ..)         .  MFJ  ,   -600.

----------


## RL1L

. ,   ,         ,       300 .      .               ,           ,    ,      ()  .  ""   ,        ,    . ,  ""    , ?,      ,   ,        ,   .

----------


## us4el

*.UR5ZQV*,.......  () ,. -!   :-  " ",   ! :-- 38 ,  , "",  - ,,      "".    -237 ,   3,5  7 ...............!  --- ,       "",    " " :Cool:

----------

RL1L

----------


## rw4hfn

40?.. 

  44,03.    (3-4%)  42,5  .

----------

RA3WSI, us4el

----------

us4el

----------


## us4el

*rw4hfn*,......  "" ().          , " "    ,     " " ,   . , ..       ,  "".......  ,  ,   RA3WSI --  =306,6/7,040=43,55.(   2 ),   ,  ,. .....  "" ...  , R.    80-110  .  7 .  160-200  14 .  Xl   Xc  .. :Cool: 

*  12 ():*

*UR5ZQV*, !!!!...    ""   ,   "    "   1961 . ( .) RB5EKH    1976,  ..UB5EKT...  .RB4EL...US4EL..(Z38/US4EL....Z38EL..     Z3   "  ).,  "",    "" .... :Cool:

----------

RA3WSI

----------

us4el

----------


## us4el

*UR5ZQV*,...!       "   ".  ..! ! :Cool:   73!

----------


## us4el

*RA3WSI*,..... !  .    ,   ,   -CW,SSB,DIGI,       2 .!    ... :Cool:

----------

RA3WSI

----------


## RA3WSI

*UR5ZQV .*
   .
   .     .
    12  .
      .  45  .



   .
  40m.maa

   .

----------


## RA3WSI

. ,   .       :Smile: 
      40   . .))
             .

----------

RL1L

----------

Eugene163, RA3WSI

----------


## RA3WSI

.    - .
  .    .  .
,    .
  ,  .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RA3WSI*,      20, 40.       (   ).
Delta 20_40.maa
      ,  .  200- 2-    ,      .
:    ,   ,   ,      .

----------

Eugene163, paguo-76M2fet, RA3WSI

----------


## us4el

*RL1L*,......,    , ""  1 .   ,    ! (     !)....p/s--      ! :Cool:

----------

rw4hfn

----------


## rw4hfn

> 


  2, ,       - !  ::::

----------


## RA3WSI

!
    .
   )),        ?
.     .    .

----------

RA3WSI

----------


## RA3WSI

!
     ,      .
,       .

----------

RA3WSI

----------


## RA3WSI

,?
   .      .

----------

RA3WSI

----------


## 240

,     .

----------

RA3WSI, rw4hfn

----------


## RA3WSI

, -,.     100.
      .  ,   web SDR     .
     20   .
       . 2.5    .
   -330.
  ,    ,    .      .

----------

RA3WSI

----------


## DL8RCB

> .


   " "   #513     40 ?

----------


## RL1L

*RA3WSI*,
,    .    ,     ,     -330   ,  5 .     ,            7  14   .       .      ,            ,   ,   ,  ,   .   ,    - .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## R2AGG

,    ""       .   ,      .

     .  3.5, 7  14 .   ,      0.25   .        10  4 .          ,   .
,     7  .
                 7 (Zs=70..80 Om), -    14 (95 )  21 (110 ).            15 .
      80.   3.5, 7, 21  28 . ,   1:4.      15 ,     3.5, 7 -      3000 ,  14   qso   100    10 . 

   ,         ,   ,       0.25   .      ,   .    .
,  ,         . 

               ,    .

----------


## RX6LQ

> 50-7-11


  -50     (Ra=47, X=0)    1.06,    1,39.         -330.

----------


## RX6LQ

10-     ,     ,      .    ,   .

*  29 ():*

         , .. R     50- ,     .        --    ...

----------


## RX6LQ

. Ra     ,  .   Ra   50-  -    ( ,   !)   -330.      Xa    . ..,       (      )     .      .

----------


## RX6LQ

/      .     ,    ,    .      ,    , ,   .  ,    :       Ra    -50,    (     50 ),      (,   ).   Xa     ... ..        ,    ,      50- .   , -     .

----------

UT4UCM

----------

R2AGG

----------


## us4el

*RX6LQ*,..........  ::-----    , , " "  !  "",   !  - "" , 2, 3, 5...!  ...! ....! :Cool:

----------


## us4el

*RX6LQ*,..................   ! :Cool:

----------

RA3WSI

----------


## RA3WSI

!       .Nano WNA .
      ,  , -330M    .
    40    "" web sdr   ,    . .  )))

----------


## DL8RCB

# 520,

----------


## DL8RCB

> .,  ""


,
1.   ,   
2.      Delta-Loop   ,   ,    ,       ?
  ,    !
*

----------

RA3WSI

----------


## us4el

*DL8RCB*,... 1)-,    " "-  ""---.2)..-     " "--  ---.3)...  "" ,      ""  R.     80--120 . ( 7 .)  "  ",   1:1,5....1:2... 2 (14.) R. -160...180 ..... 1:4.  ,  7  14 . " -"-  , .    "".-  .   ........  ....p/s ...   "  .86  ..3,590   3,5  7 . -, -" "(  .),    -, 1:2  ""    20.      :- 100 .  75 .  50 ,.. .1:1-  " " - - ... ...........  ,  , , (-- 3.  - 4 )....    42 ,  ,     . -......-  ""-     " !..........  . - ,:-  "",  . .......( ,  ) :Cool: 

*  8 ():*

*RL1L*,.....  ""    -     6  15 .    " "????? :Cool:

----------


## us4el

*RL1L*,...",   ,  ,"-   ,  " -  "   ,  , . "  " - . ,, R ( )   ,     ---  "" ...!    " ". :--"    ...!" ,.... :Cool:

----------

RA3WSI

----------


## RA3WSI

*DL8RCB*
  .  1:4.
  180    -330.
  .    .

       .        .   ))))

----------


## RA3WSI

.NanoVNA.
     . .


********************  **


 NanoVNA saver.  .

----------

RA3WSI

----------


## RA3WSI

,      *DL8RCB*


   43.     .
       . 20    ,  40  .))  SSB .
*RC7C*
    .   .

----------

DL8RCB, RA3WSI

----------


## RA3WSI

,        .  40 .

----------

RA3WSI

----------


## RA3WSI

.

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## RA3WSI

.
    40,20.15  11.

----------


## DL8RCB

> .-  .


      :
   NanoVNA,       kak    Delta-Loop  30 ,
1. ""        (  2.5-3   )
2.   NanoVNA     . 
   ,     Auto Refresh       ,         ,  .....        .
 :      ,     ...
ps
   ,    

*  5 ():*




> .NanoVNA.


    , -      ?

----------

RX6LQ

----------


## R6CW_Alex

.
      .    .
    ?      .   .          .        .      40.   160  10.

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## RA3WSI

.
 :Cool: 



  .

     .

*  20 ():*

  ,  .

----------

RL1L

----------

RA3WSI, UR5VFT

----------


## RA3WSI

.



   50.
     .

********************  **************
UN-NS
  !    .
-*  RZ9CJ.* 
   ,  .
  -   .))

----------

RA3WSI

----------


## RX6LQ

,     -  -     40-  20-.

----------


## RX6LQ

, ,  - ,   .     !

----------

RA3WSI

----------


## RA3WSI

_          ""  .

_​  .   .

----------


## UT4UCM

> DL7AB    1.7    .


        ,    MMANA(GAL-ANA) - ANT - HF multibands - LC in antenna - 6b delta simm.   ,        -     ,    - 1,7 ,    - 2 (,    242 ,     ),      GAL-ANA,    - 2,65 .,   MMANA,  2,85 .  ,   ,   2,30.

----------


## DL8RCB

> RC7C
> ,     . .
>    ))


   !    ""

----------


## UR5VFT

> ,    MMANA(GAL-ANA)


 -      10     ?

----------

RA3WSI

----------


## RX6LQ

-  -  - 7,12...7,14 . ,        1,3.

P.S.   RA3WSI :         ,    7.0  7,2 .    ( -  ),      ,  "". !

----------

DL8RCB, RA3WSI

----------


## RX6LQ

,  ,   .

----------


## 240

, 90 %    ,      .
        .
       ,    .
          .

----------

RN9RI

----------


## UY3IG

.         .   -   .

----------


## R2DFD

> .


   100-200 ,   300:50   ,   .        -  .     ,       .
    80,   .

  -  (r4f.su)    .

----------


## 2009

> (  300 )


      ?     300? 
---------------
      ,       !!!
   -   -100...   .

----------

RN3GP, -1

----------


## 2009

*Eugene163*,
   ,    !
----------
 ,     -     150 ,     .   ...     2000      .... !

      ? -   !  
- 50  -   =     "" .
- 75  -        (      1:1)...  ,     50,        =1.5,     2.00.

       -      .      50  . . .

*  12 ():*

!
   ...  
      ,         50 .......  ... !
   ,      ?
,         80/40    .
   .

----------

UA3RRT

----------


## RV3MP

> 300:50





> 300?


 -  ! :::: 
,    80. ,   ...  ... .
** :

!      ??? 1:2? 1:4? 1:6?     75 ?
,    ,  ,      !
           .
, ""   - .       .
 ,     ! ,    ....   .




> 300


   80  10.

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## UA0OAG

> ?


    -      .      :Smile:

----------


## UY3IG

.

----------


## UA9LKK

> .


...   ,  ...

    ...     (5-10),  .      .           75 ...    ,     40....

----------


## UA9LKK

, ,    ,     ,        ,         ...     ,    ...       ...

*  7 ():*




> ,           .


    .      .      .... ....       .   ...     ,   ,   ....

----------


## UA9LKK

> .  ,    28  12      ?


          ,         ...       .     ,        ...   ,   ,    -  ...         ,   ,   ...

----------


## UN-NS

.          ..  ?   L .  DX  .    . RV9CJ   ,      .

----------


## UY3IG

-  ?    ?

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## UN-NS

-      .   80       .   -    80!      .    -80    40    ,   ...

----------

AMS

----------


## R6CW_Alex

> 80   ,  uk8a  ,    .


      ,         .            :-)
        .       ,    -  .

*  6 ():*




> L .  DX  .    .


     .        (  - ).

----------

RV3MP, UA9LKK

----------


## 2009

"" !    ,   !
  ,   ,    .
       ,    ,    .

  ? -   50 .      ...  ,      ... :Crazy:

----------

> "" !





> -  ?


       .
 ,   ,  .
    " ".

----------

RV3MP

----------


## RV3MP

,      ,    .
,      ,  ,  ** .
 ,    ,  , ....
,  ** .

   ( )    1.0.
---------------------------------------------
   .   "15"     "5",   80...
"      ".  ...
   ,        /2  ...
 ,      ...    ....
,    ,      .
...      !     !    .. .

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## RV3MP

...   ?
**  R 50      0.     50 ?
       (   )    1.0?
" "   ,    ,   .
 80     <2 100,  40  200 ,  20 - 500 .... 
     .
 
       . ,         .
,    " ",     .
            !
     ...   . 
..     ""       .

----------


## apg

> .


 -  ? 1, 2, 10...?   ?

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## RL1L

*apg*,
,  ,      -1  -2  -10 ,        ,     ,   .
*RV3MP*,
       613,   -  "" .     .

----------


## RV3MP

> -  "" .


* !*
,   ,   613 ....     80.
       R X SWR.     .

----------


## RL1L

*RV3MP*,
,    20 ,       .

----------


## RL1L

*apg*,
     ,    .   ,   .

----------



----------


## RL1L

*apg*,
 ,   ""    ,          613,       ,     2, 3, 4  .. .

----------

> ....


       .

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## apg

.         .      .       .            .     ,       ,        :Smile:

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## RV3MP

RG213  .
  ,     50 ,      50 ... 
   ?
,   ,    (  0.1... 0.3).
 ,     ,    ...  ,     .

----------


## RL1L

*RV3MP*,
  ,   ,   ,       alend,     RG-213   50 .  , -, -   (-, ,       - ).

----------


## RV3MP

> alend,     RG-213   50 .


1.   alend.        .
,      1:4.
 ... " 200 !!!  !!!"
**      .
2.   50-7-11     50 . 
 ,     .
 ... 
 50       50 .     ? 
  1  1.0, 52.8   1.0   1234    1.0.
,  ""  (,        R50 0  ).
       1.13  1.24   .

----------

RV3MP

----------


## npol

> 80 ,      5-2.2-2.5    80  40   , ,    110 .


.  15 ,    MFJ269     20     2  .
 110 . -   .   50 .

----------


## RV3MP

> 20     2  .
>  110 . -   .


 80,      30,   8   . 
  .
,    ...   5 .

----------


## npol

> 80,      30,   8     .    .


 70- 80-         80. ,  ,   .
  12   75 .   . 
   ,      1,2.     .    .

----------

RX6LQ, UN-NS

----------


## RX6LQ

- OSL- .      #644  RV3MP.

----------


## RA1WU

12     6 .
 -50-11  24 .   40  20,   .

----------


## UN-NS

RA1WU
   dl7ab  .      50  .

----------


## npol

.

----------


## R6CW_Alex

> .     ,  . 
>   .    .


, , ,   . :-)            . 
    ,    50    .       , ..          .
..  ,        .       , 10, 12, 17  30    80.    ,         "" ,   80 .      80      "" .

----------


## npol

> , , ,   . :-)            .
>     ,    50    .


,   .  :Sad:    20      -  .
       .    ,     ,           .
   ,  ,      ,     ,  " "   . .      70-.
 80  .  80   .        ,   1000     ,    .    .

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## R6CW_Alex

> .       ,   .    ,        .
>    ,   :
> 1. 
> 2. 
> 3.  
> 73!


    ,         .

----------

> .


   (.)   50 .
    .
  ?
   10 .
  7 (  ).
   EU1KY.
  -330.
 !

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## R6CW_Alex

> " "   . .      70-.
>  80  .  80   .


     ,    .    ,    70-    ,    ,      ...      :-)         80   ,  .,   .




> ,  .


         ?  .    .

----------

> ,  .


...  
  ( )   .
     .   . V    ,   2-3 / 15-20 .

----------


## RV3MP

> 20,- 1-3


  "  FT8". :::: 
    . 
 , DX...  SSB,  80,      -20 ...    3 ..     9+10...
 ? .... ! ,    QSO.
   ? ,     . ::::

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------

RL1L

----------

,    ,  .    ,     "" . 
  2   "",       Ũ     .

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## R6CW_Alex

> ,     .   .
> 
> -  .   ,  ,  - .


 .      .         ...
..       100   40      .      80.  80  100    .

*  37 ():*

*to R1BHN*   .      IV.       . .    90-  20    RN1NC           .     80 .    2      .     , , 1   22      20 .    .  80    .     30 .     13, 80      ,  30 ,    -  .        .                .   ,                       . ,         .    ,      80    5-.  60    40     .       :-)

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UN7CI*,  ,  ,        ,   .        .
  ,   ,   .

----------


## uk8oct

80 .   MMAN.     86       .          86           .     .
delta-80.maa
trap-80.maa

----------


## R6CW_Alex

,   80             .     .

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------

